# Solved: linpus linux lite help with external hard disk



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

hi there guys,,

uhhmmm,, i tried to use my maxthor basics portable 320GB external hard disk on my acer aspire one that has linus linux lite v1.0.3E,, but when i plug it in, an error comes out that says it does not support the file system (NTFS),,,

is there a way to make my maxthor work for my acer aspire one?

thanks in advance,,


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi rohimirre,

What version of the Linux kernel is your distribution: please issue the following command and let us know its output:
$ uname -r

What you need to support NTFS (r/w) is the NTFS-3g package.

Does your distribution (Linux) have a package manager: yum, dpkg, Synaptic Package Manager, or other, and have access to repositories for packages that can be installed?

You will need to install the ntfs-3g package for your distribution's repository (if there is one).

-- Tom


----------



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

my linpus linux lite has "kernel version 2.6.23.9lw",,


----------



## thindi (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi there!

I had exactly the same problem with exactly the same laptop. I fixed it with the following command:

sudo yum install fuse fuse-libs ntfs-3g

fuse-libs was installed already it said but anyway... It works! 

Good luck!


----------



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

could you pls explain that more clearly,, and thanks in advance,,


----------



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

oh no thx,, i figured out what you said,,, thx alot man,, now i have 298gigs free external hard disk now,,, ^_^


----------



## thindi (Aug 17, 2008)

You're very welcome, man! I'm a woman by the way hehe and also very happy that my HD works on the lappie now (c:',


----------



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

oh,,, hehehe thanks alot anyway,, ^_^


----------



## Raith1 (Aug 30, 2008)

This was precisely the problem that I had. I'm delighted that you were able to solve this problem for me. My system is the same as above, and now recognises the external disk. However when I try to play back some recordings on the hard disk using media master the sound and the video are completely out of synch. Can you suggest any reason why this should happen?


----------



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

im glad this also worked for you,,, about the recordings that you said,, do you mean video and other media formats? because if that's so,,, i also had the same problem,, because acer aspire one doesn't have the win32 codecs,, so i tried to look for solution on the net and found this guide,,, http://twinturbo.org/linux/mplayer-win32-codecs/ i used the method2,, and it worked for me,,, hmmm but i haven't tried to open "wmv" media formats,, but i can watch my other videos and movies that i have in my external hard disk,, hope it works for you too,,, good luck!


----------



## Raith1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks rohimirre

I have tried your suggestion and sadly it didn't work for me. I have recorded non copyrighted video. Following your example, I then went searching through the internet to find if there some alternative methods but nothing seemed to work. In desperation I then decide to install VLC and am pleased to say that the sound and video are now in sync, using VLC. However my sound is a little choppy and I wonder if anyone has come across this issue using VLC?


----------



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

oh that's sad to here,, anyway im glad you found an alternative way to fix your problem,, i haven't yet installed and tried that VLC on my linux,,

hope you solve your problem asap,, good day,,


----------

